# Nursing Sister Georgina Fane Pope (1862-1938



## observor 69 (1 Jul 2013)

My wife received one of these as a gift recently and I found the history behind the individual represented on the coin very interesting.

Fine Silver Coin - Georgina Pope - Mintage: 10000 (2012) http://www.mint.ca/store/coin/fine-silver-coin-georgina-pope-mintage-10000-2012-prod1550006#.UdHDaqNzapo

Brief description of "Nursing Sister Georgina Fane Pope (1862-1938)."
http://www.warmuseum.ca/cwm/exhibitions/boer/georginapope_e.shtml


----------



## beach_bum (2 Jul 2013)

Interesting.  Quite a remarkable woman.


----------



## Old Sweat (2 Jul 2013)

Way back when I was researching my book on the South African War, I took a look at the question of the Canadian nurses. In the then National Archives of Canada I found a stack of letters almost an inch thick from mostly Canadian nurses volunteering for one of the four positions. Imagine what they could have done to our recruiting forum! Considering that the decision to send a contingent was made in early October and the troopship sailed on the 30th, the selection process must have been something to see.

The original request from the British included the statement that the British government would assume the costs of salaries, maintenance of the force, etc upon arrival in Cape Town. Despite that, some bureaucrat(s) at various times refused to pay members of the Canadian contingent including the nurses who were not members of 2 RCR. Somebody also got snotty and claimed that under British law the Canadian medical personnel would not be allowed to care for British patients. This was all quietly shelved once the casualties started flooding the system, and the quality of our nurses meant that they were in demand.


----------



## CombatDoc (2 Jul 2013)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Somebody also got snotty and claimed that under British law the Canadian medical personnel would not be allowed to care for British patients. This was all quietly shelved once the casualties started flooding the system, and the quality of our nurses meant that they were in demand.


Our Nursing Officers serving today carry on the same tradition of excellence.  I have served with many and have the highest regard for them, whether they are Emerg, ICU/critical care, OR or ward Nursing Officers.


----------

